# دعوة عامة لحضور ندوة الأبداع الأكاديمي -طريقك نحو مستقبل متميز



## ابو بحـر (26 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
السادة الكرام أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب*
*نعلمكم بآخر نشاطات جمعيتنا ، والذي تقوم به اللجنة العلمية ضمن رحاب جامعة دمشق*
*وندعوكم للمشاركة وحضور الندوة الهامة التي تقيمها الجمعية السورية للموهبة والإبداع في كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية على مدرج الباسل يومي 28-29 آذار الحالي ، وبرعاية كريمة من رئاسة جامعة دمشق .*
*سيقام هذا النشاط على الشكل التالي : *

*اليوم الأول : الاثنين 28/ 3 /2011*
*10- 10.20*
*افتتاح النشاط بالنشيد العربي السوري*
*كلمةالدكتور هاشم ورقوزق عميد كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية*
*كلمة الجمعية*
*10.30-11.30*
*الجمعية السورية للموهبة والإبداع بوابتك نحو إبداع أكاديمي*
*المهندس مهند الكوسا*
*رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية السورية للموهبة والإبداع*
*11.30 - 12.00*
*مناقشة واستراحة*
*12.00 - 1.30*
*الإبداع الهندسي التصميمي.. قديمه وحديثه*
*د. عيسى زيتون مركز العلوم التخصصي*
*م. فراس الباشا مركز العلوم التخصصي*
*1.30 - 2.00*
*مناقشة واستراحة*
*2.00- 3.30*
*همكيون مبدعون وقصص نجاح .. جلسة حوارية مفتوحة*
*م.ضياء الدين الإمام مدير عام شركة الإمام للتجارة*
*م. وائل شقير مدير عام شركة نحاس للآليات *
*م. ماهر الخطيب مدير عام الشركة الهندسية للحواسب *
*م. مهدي الشامي مدير عام معمل الشامي*
*--------------------------------*
*اليوم الثاني:الثلاثاء 29/ 3 /2011*
*1.00 -11.15 *
*الآلات المؤتمتة .. نتاج إبداعي أكاديمي*
*م. لؤي حاج علي مدير عام شركة اليسر*
*م. عامر أبو داوود مدير عام مؤسسة البيان*
*11.15 - 11.45*
*مناقشة واستراحة*
*11.45 - 1.00*
*الإبداع طريقك نحو مستقبل هندسي ناجح*
*المهندس مهند الكوسا*
*رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية السورية للموهبة والإبداع*
*1.00 - 1.30*
*مناقشة واستراحة*
*1.30 - 3.00*
*نحو إبداع أكاديمي همكي .. جلسة حوارية مفتوحة *
*د. نوار العوا أستاذ مساعد كلية الهندسة المعلوماتية/ رئيس تحرير مجلة العلوم الهندسية بجامعة دمشق*
*د. محمد فراس الحناوي رئيس قسم الهندسة الطبية /استشاري تجهيزات طبية*
*د. معاذ الخياط مدرس في كلية الهمك/استشاري بالقطاع الصناعي*


*نتمنى حضوركم ومشاركتكم الفعالة*
*رئيس مجلس الإدارة*
*المهندس مهند الكوسا





*​


----------

